Ask HN: How do you create/gather a community like HN? - dbosch
======
TomMarius
An acquintance of mine got his FB group going thanks to real life meetups. The
online community was jump-started by the participants and grew organically
from there to the point where 95% of members don't even know there used to be
a meetup.

------
enkiv2
HN draws a lot of its user base from the fame of the Y Combinator VC firm, and
a little bit from the occasional good thread being cross-posted elsewhere. So,
a good recipe for creating a similar community is to attach yourself to an
existing brand the way HN did. (As with HN, the results are going to be
mixed.)

